# IP844 Popping



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a Rainshadow IP844 popping blank that i want to build for a trout rod and was thinking putting a daiwa bg15 reel with it. Do you think that reel will be to heavy for that rod and if so any suggestions on another reel? The rod is rated i/4 to 3/4oz lure weight and the blank weighs 2oz. Thanks.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

baitsnatcher said:


> I have a Rainshadow IP844 popping blank that i want to build for a trout rod and was thinking putting a daiwa bg15 reel with it. Do you think that reel will be to heavy for that rod and if so any suggestions on another reel? The rod is rated i/4 to 3/4oz lure weight and the blank weighs 2oz. Thanks.


For the life of me I cant remember the size of that reel. If it is close to a stradic 2500 it will be fine, if it is any bigger I would look for another reel


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looked it up, Im gonna think that reel will feel way to heavy for that blank tape it on and see what it feels like. The stradic 2500 or 3000 would be a good fit, anything in that size range would be nice


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> The stradic 2500 or 3000


That's a good fit for that blank.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

I need to order a reel for the rod. Thats why i ask. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

baitsnatcher said:


> I have a Rainshadow IP844 popping blank that i want to build for a trout rod and was thinking putting a daiwa bg15 reel with it. Do you think that reel will be to heavy for that rod and if so any suggestions on another reel? The rod is rated i/4 to 3/4oz lure weight and the blank weighs 2oz. Thanks.


 I don't have a reel for the rod yet. Just looking for suggestions first before i order one.


----------

